# Suspected Pirhana Fry In Tank



## debs (Nov 25, 2011)

i have 6 2.5 inch red bellied pirhanas in my tank i checked them today and there are hundreds of tiny white specks darting around at the top of the tank .... im new to keeping them and was wondering what could it be apart from fry as nothing else has been in the tank .... of the 6 one has been hiding for last few days and i thought it was because it was being bullied .... pls advise !!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like planaria. You redbellies are still juvies and therefore not ready to breed at that size. Planaria is caused from poor water maintenance and leaving food in the tank for to long. You can get rid of it by doing routine weekly water changes of approx. 40-50%, vacuuming your gravel during these weekly water changes and removing any uneaten food after 20 minutes in the tank.


----------



## ScarsandCars (Jul 17, 2011)




----------

